# Ilford Park Polish Camp, Devon, June 09



## granty09 (Jun 23, 2009)

Visited here a few days ago, found it very interesting although could not find many interesting things as it looked like builders had been in stripping the place. Spent a few hours but could have easily been there longer. So much to walk around. Quite an interesting place as it seemed like it was a whole village within one building.

Ilford Park Polish Home, near Newton Abbot, Devon is a Polish Residential Home which currently accomodates around 95 people. It is the last remaining resettlement camp operated by the Department of Social Security under the Polish Resettlement Act 1947. The original camp which was made to hold around 200,000 Polish people who fought allongside the allies.

Anyway, here are the pics quite a few so let me know if you think there are too many, hope you enjoy!


----------



## james.s (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! The ovens are cool


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 23, 2009)

Very good shots there..that 3 piece light bulb holder sure is strange....nature really seems to be taking over this place too


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting pictures.

Been here twice


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

granty09 said:


> ...it seemed like it was a whole village within one building.



That's exactly what it was, with more stuff in the grounds too.  I have to admit that I can't understand why everyone keeps posting it in the hospital forum, when it's clearly residential. 
Not getting at you there, granty...just an observation really. 
Love your pics.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 24, 2009)

It was built originally as Stover US Military Hospital during WW2, becoming Ilford Park Polish Village under the Polish resettlement act in 1947


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> It was built originally as Stover US Military Hospital during WW2, becoming Ilford Park Polish Village under the Polish resettlement act in 1947



I'm going to be really irritatingly pedantic now......and ask, if the use has been changed from one thing to another with no sign of the original use, then why are all those manor houses turned into hospitals not posted under manor houses???


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 24, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I'm going to be really irritatingly pedantic now......and ask, if the use has been changed from one thing to another with no sign of the original use, then why are all those manor houses turned into hospitals not posted under manor houses???


A converted asylum building would still be posted under asylums would it not?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> A converted asylum building would still be posted under asylums would it not?



Ah, but that's different because I think you're talking about redevelopment of a derelict asylum and therefore no longer derelict. AFAIK, all derelict asylums were still asylums before they became derelict...and some subsequently converted to housing, which are not derelict. Whereas, Ilford Park _ is _ derelict, and it's last usage was that of a village. 
Don't get me started!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice shots there mate of a good explore. Well done. Foxys on her Soapbox again!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> ...Foxys on her Soapbox again!!



 Good luck in deciphering it...it reads like 'The rules of Cricket'! I know what I'm trying to say though! 
Apologies to Granty for derailing your thread a bit, btw.


----------



## granty09 (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't worry guys, cheers for the feedback, only my second visit but many more to come i'm sure


----------



## Potter (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice to see more of this place. Yes, that tripple light fitting is very unusual.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That's exactly what it was, with more stuff in the grounds too.  I have to admit that I can't understand why everyone keeps posting it in the hospital forum, when it's clearly residential.
> Not getting at you there, granty...just an observation really.
> Love your pics.



consider the fact it has hospital of 4/5 wards and and physiotherapy that explains why its there kinda


----------



## Handy Andy (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, sorry to bring back this oldish thread. But I live nearby and I was just wandering if this is the place that is very close to Trago Mills?

If so thanks for posting these pictures I've always wandered what it's like inside.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

screw it since the threads been restarted,
i like this site any holiday camps nearby as i feel like booking a holiday and not telling the missis why again


----------



## Tea Lady (Dec 1, 2009)

This may be of interest...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/hi/people_and_places/history/newsid_8386000/8386754.stm


----------

